# Sound card vs DAC ?



## droopyRO (Feb 6, 2017)

My dillema, i have used a Fiio E10k DAC for gaming/movies/music in that order for about 1.5 years.  Yesterday  i decided to pop in the old XFi XtremeGamer http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?prodID=15853 for use with 2.1 speakers in games, i noticed better sound from the XFI not necessarily by quality but by sound immersion and the number of things i could simultaneously hear in Dawn of War 2.
Should i keep the XFI for games and pop in the DAC for music or sell them both and get a Asus Strix Soar ? money wise XFI + DAC = Asus. Would i get better sound in games since that is what i use my PC most for, and similar sound quality in music/movies as the Fiio ? Thanks.


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 6, 2017)

From my experience, a DAC for PC needs to be much more expensive than your typical PC sound card. A 100 Euro/Dollar Fiio DAC is certainly not better than a 100 Euro/Dollar sound card. If you want to have a DAC that actually produces a noticeably better and more detailed sound (i.e. more immersion in a game as you describe) you have to go a 300-400 Euro solution at least and have high end headphones to match as well.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 6, 2017)

Fiio has a WM8740 (I personally hate wolfsons), and the X-Fi has the Cirrus Logic and is one of the worst X-Fi's...

They are both really average...

My suggestion is to avoid most ASUS sound cards like plague... CMI drivers are horrid, this card you desire is a PCIe/USB hub residing hybrid... not sure I am willing to see such thing in my case.

My best recommendation is to get something like that. Btw... I got my ZxR on fleabay for about 60€ too... people often does not use sound cards anymore very unpopular thing, turn on Mussels lucky bastard mode and try to bid one .

Dedicated DACs? Only with separate supply, it lacks voltage and proper buffer stage to drive the speakers... it all takes space and money. And and a lot of it... you need to decide on your budget first... there are many options really.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 6, 2017)

Sound is such a personal thing. I have problems hearing at 3000Hz What sounds good to me will not to you


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 6, 2017)

Why can't you use the X-Fi for music too?  I don't really see a point in selling either to get something new.  Very little has changed in terms of sound card tech recently.

The reason why X-Fi sounds better to you is likely because it's got some DSP effects enabled.  If you dig through the DSPs available for the Fiio, you might find some that make it similar.


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 6, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The reason why X-Fi sounds better to you is likely because it's got some DSP effects enabled.


Default settings, same speakers same volume and i hear different unit sounds in game or far away explosions with the XFI compared to the Fiio. The game dose not support EAX as far as i can tell. Will test without Creative enhancements when i get home.


Kaynar said:


> A 100 Euro/Dollar Fiio DAC is certainly not better than a 100 Euro/Dollar sound card. If you want to have a DAC that actually produces a noticeably better and more detailed sound (i.e. more immersion in a game as you describe) you have to go a 300-400 Euro solution at least and have high end headphones to match as well.


Way over my budget in this case.


Jetster said:


> I have problems hearing at 3000Hz What sounds good to me will not to you


You might be old(er) than me  but i agree sound is subjective.

Thanks for the reply's people.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 6, 2017)

The bottom line is if it sounds good just enjoy it. I'm not shocked that you like the sound better with the X-fi. I've owned several of those over the years to good effect. 

There are good affordable dacs out there but I'm not sure it is worth it for you or not. I paid $1400 for my dac take it for what it is.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 6, 2017)

droopyRO said:


> Default settings, same speakers same volume and i hear different unit sounds in game or far away explosions with the XFI compared to the Fiio. The game dose not support EAX as far as i can tell. Will test without Creative enhancements when i get home.


Sounds like CMSS.  That's not something you can completely disable with Creative cards as far as I know.


----------



## Vlada011 (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't use headphones at all, only speakers.
Before few days I upgrade my sound card because I found excellent offer.
From SBZ to SBZxR, upgrade cost me 70 euro, but my SBZ was 4 years old and SBZxR is 2-3 months old.
Difference is huge, and I recommend to all gamers to stay with PCI-E sound card > AV/reciver>500$+ 5.1 speakers system.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 17, 2017)

I'll take a good external dac and amp over a sound card any day of the week. But when money is tight a good sound card gets the job done.


----------

